# Training to wipe feet at the door



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I haven't but sounds like a WONDERFUL IDEA!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I taught my dogs "spin". Use a treat to lure them in a circle and tell them spin. Practice, practice, practice. Then when they come in the door, use "wipe your feet", and encourage them to walk in a circle, just like they do in spin. My dogs do it every time it's raining. Danny walks in circles around me, Jasper does the actual spin.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

fostermom said:


> Danny walks in circles around me, Jasper does the actual spin.


Haha, thats adorable! Joey also knows spin, but... only for something really fun! When its raining Joey knows to sit at the door and 'dry off' well... let me dry him off! haha


----------



## T Man (Mar 18, 2010)

Actually I found some video clips of dogs doing this: Dog Wipes His Feet

I am going to work on this, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Never trained her to do it herself, but trained her to come in an immediately sit on the rug, then roll over with her feet up so I could wipe them. She'd even do it when it wasn't wet outside. I think it was just her way of getting a hug and praise.


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Funny, I read your post yesterday before the mail came. Then my mom had mailed me a book about tricks for your puppy and this one was in there! It says to put a treat under the corner of the doormat and click (or whatever you use) when the dog scratches at the mat. Then lift it and let the dog have the treat. After a while wait for a few scratches until you click.

Sounds easy, right?!  It is from a book called 51 Puppy Tricks by Kyra Sundance.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I actually did teach Ike, when he was a puppy, to wipe his feet. I'd say 'wipe, wipe, wipe' and he'd paw at the doormat with each foot. It was harder to train the back legs than the front, don't know why. I had to help him the first few times by holding his paw as he made the wiping motion while I said 'wipe, wipe, wipe.' It was cute and impressive when he was little but he became out of practice during a long dry summer that year and was not as quick to catch on again. I think the younger they are the easier it might be to train them.


----------



## T Man (Mar 18, 2010)

Momx3 said:


> Funny, I read your post yesterday before the mail came. Then my mom had mailed me a book about tricks for your puppy and this one was in there! It says to put a treat under the corner of the doormat and click (or whatever you use) when the dog scratches at the mat. Then lift it and let the dog have the treat. After a while wait for a few scratches until you click.
> 
> Sounds easy, right?!  It is from a book called 51 Puppy Tricks by Kyra Sundance.


 
Thanks I'll try it this way, I bet the back legs will be harder than the front.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Does this work on men? Maybe if I held out a piece of steak and said "wipe your feet" ? I like the idea of him turning in circles and begging! 



fostermom said:


> I taught my dogs "spin". Use a treat to lure them in a circle and tell them spin. Practice, practice, practice. Then when they come in the door, use "wipe your feet", and encourage them to walk in a circle, just like they do in spin. My dogs do it every time it's raining. Danny walks in circles around me, Jasper does the actual spin.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

:roflmao:

Oh, yeah, baby!! When you get him trained, will you post up a video? :rockon:


----------

